# Nervous and hello



## Rondamb (Nov 7, 2015)

I posted this on the intro page, but thought I would put it here as well. I had the right side of my thyroid taken out in 2007 due to suspicion of cancer. After they took it out, it came back that everything was fine. I am now scheduled for surgery on 11/24 of this year to have the rest taken out. I had the first surgery due to the nodules on that side, but the left side had nothing on it. When I went to the doctor a few months ago, they referred me to an endo because there were so many nodules. When I went to the endo, he said it looks like swiss cheese and that there are two nodules in particular that they are worried about. One of them is over 6cm in size and is cystic in nature, but has a small solid mass inside the cyst. The other is roughly 3 cm with a small solid mass inside. Has anyone else had this problem? I was not super worried until they showed me the solid pieces inside the nodules. They chose to skip the biopsy and just take it out because my dad had pre-cancerous cells when he had his taken out.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If the nodule is 6cms, it's gotta come out regardless. All but one of my nodules was solid - it's does happen. Solid is more associated with cancer but it is in no way a definitive marker of cancer.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board. What a shame! Have you had the above tests which would be a good idea to establish a baseline?

We are here for you!


----------

